# UVB lights



## copey1975 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello peeps,
I have recently built a viv for my king snake,and installed 5% UVB light.
So what do I do with it?(apart from obviously switch it on)
Do I have it on all day, I know it aids calcium digestion so do I leave it on for a couple of days after feeding, my other snake is a Garter which doesn't require a light so this part is new to me.
As always your help is appreciated,
Mark


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

copey1975 said:


> Hello peeps,
> I have recently built a viv for my king snake,and installed 5% UVB light.
> So what do I do with it?(apart from obviously switch it on)
> Do I have it on all day, I know it aids calcium digestion so do I leave it on for a couple of days after feeding, my other snake is a Garter which doesn't require a light so this part is new to me.
> ...


i dont know much about snakes but i would leave it on all day and turn it off at night thats what i would do anyway


----------



## copey1975 (Mar 29, 2012)

popitgoes said:


> i dont know much about snakes but i would leave it on all day and turn it off at night thats what i would do anyway


Thanks Buddy
:2thumb:
Mark


----------



## LadyVampire21 (Feb 10, 2012)

I may be wrong i dnt do snakes lol but i didnt think king snakes needed a uv light? just natural light like from a window in the room so as to tell between night and day.

An any lights fitted should be guarded to stop them from coiling round and burning themselves.

But like i say im not a snake keeper and could very well be wrong 

xXx


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi everybody, most if not all snakes can find benefit from the correct exposure to uv.

Don't forget reptiles are tetrachromats and use UVA to activate their colour vision.

There is a huge amount of info on this subject in the magazine section of our new website.

Every single feature I have ever written for practical reptile keeping is available to read and download free of charge. There are at least 4 full documents on lighting for snakes and how to fit it properly.

Please feel free to ask me if anything is still unclear after reading this.

John


----------

